# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  looking for online tutor

## BreakTheWallsDown

hello everyone ..  
i am very interested in learning russian. however, i need someone to guide me through it even though this website is good enough. can someone please teach me russian online ?? i know the basics ...  
in exchange, i can teach you how to speak spanish, or 3 indian languages - hindi, marathi or gujarati ... if you want i can also teach you english.

----------


## Brandon8

what basics do you know

----------


## Alex_1

Hi! 
I can help you with my pleasure because Russian is my native language  ::     

> hello everyone ..  
> i am very interested in learning russian. however, i need someone to guide me through it even though this website is good enough. can someone please teach me russian online ?? i know the basics ...  
> in exchange, i can teach you how to speak spanish, or 3 indian languages - hindi, marathi or gujarati ... if you want i can also teach you english.

----------


## Leon S. Kenedy

Well heres a couple of sites I think might help you. 
1. This site 
2. http://www.departments.bucknell.edu/russian/language/. This is what i think your looking for. 
3. http://langintro.com/rintro/toc.htm. This is more for getting started.

----------


## TiaraNEug

Hey, Leon-those sites you gave were helpful. A little confusing, but helpful for sure. Thanks!   ::

----------

> hello everyone ..  
> i am very interested in learning russian. however, i need someone to guide me through it even though this website is good enough. can someone please teach me russian online ?? i know the basics ...  
> in exchange, i can teach you how to speak spanish, or 3 indian languages - hindi, marathi or gujarati ... if you want i can also teach you english.

 I can teach you Russian online using brand new internet technologies with a live tutor online. Annamor@list.ru

----------


## charu

I can speak the same languages as you speak,except Gujrati...I am teaching Russian in an Indian University. If you feel I can help you in any way(in learning Russian) you can approach me!

----------

Hello, 
I'm an experienced russian language tutor with native fluency in russian and I offer online lessons for $20 a 50-min lesson. 
Listed below programs are available. 
1. GENERAL RUSSIAN 
2. INDIVIDUAL GENERAL RUSSIAN 
3. CONVERSATIONAL RUSSIAN 
4. INTENSIVE RUSSIAN 
5. BUSINESS RUSSIAN  
ONLINE LESSONS provide you one-on-one interaction with teacher. All you need is a reliable computer, speakers, and a microphone. My students feel like they are in a one to one lesson. Utilizing the power of the internet to exchange voice, typed messages and images, we can conduct lessons from virtually anywhere. I use Voice and online electronic chat for my lessons. We will be able to converse in real-time and I will work on your pronunciation, grammar, sentence structure, reading and communication skills. I will provide any help that I would be able to help you with in person.  
Regular price for a 50-min online lesson - $20 
Contact me for more information @ russian_tutoring@yahoo.com.

----------

